# Visio Soundbar



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a Visio 42" soundbar and was wondering if there's a way to control the speaker via bluetooth thru the phone - the remote they provide has a small lcd one line read out that is confusing to say the least - thought there might be an app that i could use instead


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Vizio does not advertise this capability in their soundbar specs and the online manuals do not mention it so I'd guess the answer is no. It looks like you can program the soundbar to learn some commands from your TV remote though. I have not used a Vizio soundbar so unfortunately I can't offer any advice regarding the the physical remote.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You could call customer service. Maybe they can advise or answer your question.


----------



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks to you both  I'll see what I can find out


----------

